# Gtx1080 ti oder Malle?



## warawarawiiu (16. August 2017)

Was sagt ihr? Neue Grafikkarte (aktuell ne 980ti), oder zwei Wochen Malle?

WAS WUERDEST DU TUN?


----------



## HisN (16. August 2017)

Graka


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. August 2017)

Malle zwar nur bedingt (kein Palma o.Ä.). Aber sonst auf jeden Fall Urlaub! Das Leben hat die beste Grafik und Freunde und Familie sind die besten Team Mates!


----------



## teachmeluv (16. August 2017)

Wenn man schon "Malle" schreibt wird es vermutlich in übermäßigem Konsum von Alkohol und Sonnenbrand enden, daher die GraKa


----------



## slasher (16. August 2017)

Wovon du mehr hast. 

> Grafikkarte hält ca. 3-4 Jahre

> Tripper von der Insel, ein Leben lang 

Besser die Graka, davon kannst du dich trennen wann DU es willst


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (16. August 2017)

Mallorca bzw Urlaub. 

Wenn ich ein begrenztes Budget habe, stehen PC-Angelegenheiten hinten an. Klare Sache. 

Und hört bitte mit der Rechnerei "3-4 Jahre oder 2 Wochen" auf. Erlebnisse haben keinen materiellen Wert. 

Aber ok. Für manche ist ein FPS-Zuwachs von bspw 20% sicher geiler, als Spass im echten Leben


----------



## NOQLEMIX (16. August 2017)

Graka. Für die musst du nicht ewig im Flieger sitzen.


----------



## Orth (16. August 2017)

[x] Urlaub ,

und Graka zum Winter.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Bariphone (16. August 2017)

Ich tat Urlaub nehmen. Auch wenn es ein Gelage mit den Freunden ist. Das kann dir keine GeForce bieten. Die ist nur zum Zeitvertreiben da. Die Zeit mit deinen Buddys hast du immer im Kopf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. August 2017)

Malle. Dort kann man wunderschön Fahrrad fahren.
Wenn du den Ballermann meinst: GraKa. 

Aber das wäre doch eher ein Thema für die Rumpelkammer, oder?


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (16. August 2017)

Die Freude wird mit der neuen Graka deutlich länger sein.


----------



## Ray2015 (16. August 2017)

Grafikkarte und Urlaub auf Balkonien


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. August 2017)

X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Die Freude wird mit der neuen Graka deutlich länger sein.



Also ich für meinen Teil erfreue mich nach wie vor an den Eindrücken und Erlebnissen verschiedener Urlaube, die Jahre zurück liegen.

Aber man muss wohl akzeptieren, dass Menschen unterschiedlich ticken und sollte auch nicht darüber urteilen. Aber nachvollziehen kann ich nicht, warum sich irgendwer für die Grafikkarte entscheiden sollte.


----------



## H_Hamburg (16. August 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> WAS WUERDEST DU TUN?


Wenn man es mit ~800€ bewertet, möchte ich nicht mehr wissen wie man davon vollumfänglich und in Summe zwei Wochen auf Malle überlebt, vor allem wenn man nicht im letzten Assi-Sauf-Schläger-Viertel untergebracht sein möchte. Malle ist schön, aber nicht mehr in der Nähe vom Bierkönig.

Ich kann mich noch gut an meinen "Gothic1 Urlaub" erinnern, die Tage waren besser als so mancher Urlaub


----------



## azzih (16. August 2017)

Reisen bringt immer mehr als ein Stück Technik. Dazu gibts sogar Studien. Denn in Reisen hat man emotionale Erinnerungen und Momente sowie soziale Interaktion. Bei Konsumgütern fehlt das.


----------



## Kuomo (16. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Reisen bringt immer mehr als ein Stück Technik. Dazu gibts sogar Studien. Denn in Reisen hat man emotionale Erinnerungen und Momente sowie soziale Interaktion. Bei Konsumgütern fehlt das.



Aha, aber beziehen deine tollen Studien auch die Gefahren der Außenwelt mit ein? Was ist wenn das Flugzeug abstürzt, oder das Schiff sinkt, oder noch schlimmer, Läuse im Hotelbett!!?


----------



## xaskor (16. August 2017)

Bevor ich nach Malle (Ballermann) gehe, lieber ne 1080ti.
Hätte ich mehr von


----------



## H_Hamburg (16. August 2017)

Kuomo schrieb:


> Läuse im Hotelbett!!?


Zwei Wochen all inclusive Malle für den Preis einer 1080ti? Garantiert


----------



## Noname1987 (16. August 2017)

Definitiv Urlaub! Aber bevor ich nach Malle/Ballermann fahre doch Graka. Wenn das aber deine Abwägung ist und du so eng kalkulieren musst erst recht Urlaub denn an den erinnerst du dich (außer du schädelst dich weg) viel länger.


----------



## sethdiabolos (16. August 2017)

Urlaub. Das steht ausser Frage. 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Keins davon -- neue Radkappen fürs Auto.


----------



## Gorgomir (16. August 2017)

Natürlich die GraKa, ich hasse es wo anders zu schlafen und nicht einmal abends zocken zu können. ^^


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (16. August 2017)

Gorgomir schrieb:


> Natürlich die GraKa, ich hasse es wo anders zu schlafen und nicht einmal abends zocken zu können. ^^



Wenn das ernst gemeint ist, mein Beileid


----------



## azzih (16. August 2017)

Malle is ja net gleich Ballermann. Wunderschöne Insel ausserhalb von Schinkenstraße und Massenstrand...


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Malle is ja net gleich Ballermann. Wunderschöne Insel ausserhalb von Schinkenstraße und Massenstrand...



Ja, aber wenn gleich mal "Malle" gesagt wird, verbinden es die meisten mit dem Ballermann.
Und saufen kann man auch zu Hause, dafür muss man nirgendwo hinfliegen.

Die Frage ist eher, ob man die 1080 Ti braucht?
Die 980 Ti ist ja nicht schlecht. Die sollte eigentlich noch reichen bis nächstes Jahr Volta kommt.
Also -- entweder Knete beiseite legen oder mal für schicke Klamotten oder Periphere ausgeben.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (16. August 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr? Neue Grafikkarte (aktuell ne 980ti), oder zwei Wochen Malle?
> 
> WAS WUERDEST DU TUN?



Den Tripper und die Alkoholvergiftung kannst du dir auch hier holen  !  

von daher 1080Ti 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn gleich mal "Malle" gesagt wird, verbinden es die meisten mit dem Ballermann.
> Und saufen kann man auch zu Hause, dafür muss man nirgendwo hinfliegen.
> 
> Die Frage ist eher, ob man die 1080 Ti braucht?
> ...



 hast du nicht erst von der 980Ti auf die 1080Ti gewechselt?


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2017)

Da hier keine Kaufberatung sondern feuchtfröhliches Abwägen zwischen Eimersaufen und Pixelschubsen stattfindet, ist hier zu. 

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


INU-Edit: 

lol, und ich Esel verschieb das Ding (hab nicht gesehen das schon zu ist) noch in die RuKa. -.-
Egal, da bleibt es jetzt. ^^


----------

